# Sharwood Poodles?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was hoping someone would have some information for you. Her website looks good. I like that she does health testing. I wish she showed her toys as well as her minis.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I think I spoke with Sharwood when I was looking for a puppy. Is she in Florida and has reds? If it is the same, at the time she had a toy litter, and I was looking for a mini. 

I would recommend also looking into a wonderful breeder located in Rensselaer Falls, NY - Cameo Poodles. Pat raises reds and apricots and has a champion stud. Many of hers go on to win championships also. We got our Callie from her and she is beautiful and is the sweetest and most loving little girl. She has a wonderful disposition and personality. We're thinking of getting another from Pat. She has a nice website where you can see many of her dogs. She also does testing, both hip and eye.


----------



## CTLJS (Nov 21, 2011)

I considered this breeder in my search for a toy poodle and I also am looking at Poco a Poco. If you click on this page of Sharwood
red toy poodles, black poodles, apricot
and read the parents section, its very similar to what's written on the web site for Poco a Poco. The stuff about meeting the mother, etc. I hadn't read anywhere else...
: Poco A Poco Toy Poodles
Other things seemed to be taken straight from the Poco web site, too.
I guess that doesn't mean anything about the quality of her poodles but it was kind of strange.

Parents are, of course, structurally sound, and have fabulous temperments. My feeling is "Pet Quality" is the highest calling a Poodle can have. What does this mean, exactly? It means being a pet is the most important thing a Poodle will ever do. - Poco

Parents are the most important part of breeding healthy, good looking, and sweet tempered poodles. My feeling is "Pet Quality" is the highest calling a poodle can have. What does this mean exactly? It means being a pet is the most important thing a Poodle will ever do. - Sharwood


----------



## edwar2cf (Dec 30, 2012)

SusanG said:


> I would recommend also looking into a wonderful breeder located in Rensselaer Falls, NY - Cameo Poodles. Pat raises reds and apricots and has a champion stud. Many of hers go on to win championships also.


Thanks for all of the responses. I cannot find a website for Cameo Poodles?


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a black mini Sukey that I got from Sharwood 4 yrs ago. She is a great mini (not just because she is mine) Sharon was very helpful and all the dogs are in her home and very clean. I could tell they were well taken care of. I live about an hour south of her so I was able to check it out. Sukey has a great temperment and is very healthy since day one. I have attached a couple of pictures. Please let me know if there is any other info I can help you with.















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edwar2cf (Dec 30, 2012)

Debra J said:


> I have a black mini Sukey that I got from Sharwood 4 yrs ago. She is a great mini (not just because she is mine) Sharon was very helpful and all the dogs are in her home and very clean. I could tell they were well taken care of. I live about an hour south of her so I was able to check it out. Sukey has a great temperment and is very healthy since day one. I have attached a couple of pictures. Please let me know if there is any other info I can help you with. Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Debra. That is very helpful, and you have three beautiful puppies!


----------



## CTLJS (Nov 21, 2011)

Cameo Poodles

CAMEO POODLES

You have to keep clicking "next page" on the bottom right of the page, not the easiest web site to navigate but beautifuol poodles.


----------

